# browse / durchsuchen übers netz



## weljo (21. Sep 2009)

Hi leute hab ein Server-Client-Programm welches mittels Sockets verbunden ist. Der Server muss eine gewisse arbeit erledigen und anschließend ein outputfile an einem gewissem ort(am Server) speichern. Den pfad dazu bekommt er vom client, welcher entweder den pfad als string einträgt oder auf enen button durchsuchen klickt.

Muss ich das "durchsuchen" selber programmieren oder gibt es bereits etwas, welches das übers netzwerk beherrscht?


----------



## tuxedo (21. Sep 2009)

Wenn der Server sein Dateisystem nicht schon via Netzwerk irgendwie freigegeben hat (Samba/Windows Dateifreigabe), dann wirst du dich selbst drum kümmern müssen dass der Client die Verzeichnisstruktur des Servers durchforsten kann...

- Alex


----------



## weljo (21. Sep 2009)

naja hab ich mir fast gedacht. aber sollte doch wer schon was haben ... dateisystem ist beiderseits ntfs


----------

